# ANOTHER FUJI...second one in 2 days...



## HARPO

While looking at the Facebook Marketplace this morning I came across this Del Ray (1985 I believe). It looked pretty ragged from the one photo, but he was only asking $25 for it. But it was my 25'' size frame. Since it was less than 30 miles from my house, I figured what the heck. Pedals and kickstand are worth that. 

Turns out he's the original owner, and its been hanging in his garage for the last 20 years. The hoods are actually GOOEY from melting over the years (see photo), but the bike was all original. When he took it down from where he had it hanging, he told me "I'm not taking any money for it, I just didn't want to put it to the curb". He's my height, 6', so he knew it was going to be for me. He laughed and and said "if you sell it, then you can pay me". Very nice guy, and was happy to see it would be going to a good home.

And so yet ANOTHER project begins to unfold! I thought the Fuji S-10S was cheap at $35...but how often do you get a free one!


----------



## HARPO

A few more...


----------



## HARPO

And if I'm correct...this is the bike...1985...


----------



## bulldog1935

a step up from the Monterrey (high-ten).  should clean up really well.


----------



## HARPO

If any of you remember seeing the old movie "The Blob", well, this is what it's like removing the brake hoods...or what's left of them. I've NEVER seen anything like this. Parts are coming off in sections, while others are really adhered to the surface. Hey, the bike was free. It's worth the effort!!!

And I remember buying FUJI decals on ebay years ago. Now to see if there's the correct one for the seat tube!


----------



## detroitbike

What do you think the VALite 1769 meant?


----------



## HARPO

detroitbike said:


> What do you think the VALite 1769 meant?




I haven't a clue...


----------



## HARPO

LOVE this seat post. I haven't had one in quite a while, and this is how it came out of the frame. Hasn't seen daylight since 1985.


----------



## bulldog1935

HARPO said:


> I haven't a clue...



frame tubing, probably made by Ishiwata, which is a good thing
since this is a sport-touring bike, the quad butted tubing used is not going to be the thinnest grade, or the highest strength
VALite is V-Al-Mn steel, essentially very similar to Reynolds 531.

My daughter's 19-lb '86 team Fuji uses Cr-Mo 9658, which is going to be about 15% thinner/lighter tubing for the comparable strength
http://www.classicfuji.com/1986_30_FrameInformation1_Page.htm
http://www.classicfuji.com/1986_31_FrameInformation2_Page.htm
http://www.classicfuji.com/1986_Thumbs.htm

cropped from a much larger photo (shown at camera resolution, and the subject was the other end of the bike)








no offense, I think she has got you on seat post - fluted with factory paint




this diagram explains quad butted tubes, which Ishiwata called Oval butted
http://www.equusbicycle.com/bike/ishiwata/catalog2/pdf/Ishiwata Catalog 2 opt 5.pdf 
these Ishiwata Hi-ten may be the very same tubes on your bike.


----------



## detroitbike

When Fuji came out with VALite tubing, the numerical designations referred to the tubing thickness from the front going back.
  SO 1769 was 1 mm thick in the front and .7mm in the next section, .6 mm in the 3rd section and .9 mm in the last portion where it joined the seat tube.


   I was selling the Del Rey in 1982 for $319.95  ....Expensive bike !


----------



## HARPO

@bulldog1935  Beautiful bike!! And that's the first time I've seen that color yellow on a seat post. My Cannondale Black Lightning has it painted in black (of course).
And as usual, thank you for all the links!!!

@detroitbike  Thanks for the info! I wouldn't have had a clue. 
I had an earlier del Ray quite a long time ago, and I really regretted selling it. It was black also, but this one I have no intention on selling. 
BTW...the owner told me it was a gift he had received when he bought his house and thought it was $600 new. Even if a 1982 was $319.95 in 1982, I figured it would be closer to maybe $350.


----------



## HARPO

BTW...I have a 1998 Fuji Team. Since these photos were taken, there have been new tires and pedals put on, along with a different stem for a more "upright" riding position.


----------



## dweenk

Harpo, do you have a warehouse for all of these bikes?


----------



## DoggieDodaac

HARPO said:


> BTW...I have a 1998 Fuji Team. Since these photos were taken, there have been new tires and pedals put on, along with a different stem for a more "upright" riding position.
> 
> 
> View attachment 855445
> 
> View attachment 855446
> 
> View attachment 855447
> 
> View attachment 855448



I wish she was in my garage. I have an 83’ and an ‘84 as well as an 83 Club. I love FUJI


----------



## HARPO

dweenk said:


> Harpo, do you have a warehouse for all of these bikes?




23 are on the 3rd floor of my house (used to be my Airbrush Studio when I did freelance illustrations), and some in my basement. Yes, I guess it's time to once again sell off a few, lol.


----------



## HARPO

OK...all cleaned up! 

New tires and tubes...new decals for the seat tube that were missing (_scratched off because of the stupid lock_)...new handlebar tape...new front reflector...and the leather saddle from the Fuji S10-S I bought.

Bike rides and looks great! I especially love the black rims, which really compliment the grey paint.


----------



## HARPO

A few more...


----------



## HARPO

And I discovered in my detailing that the head badge was still wearing its protective plastic! Peeled off easily. So that's actually a brand new badge, lol...


----------



## dweenk

Those Fujita saddles were hell to break in, but they are durable.


----------



## HARPO

dweenk said:


> Those Fujita saddles were hell to break in, but they are durable.




If I find it unpleasant to use (_though it appears it was broken in many years ago, lol_) I'll just replace with one of the Specialized Body Geometry saddles I have. I figured at least for a while I'll keep the bike all FUJI.


----------

